# Warhammer 40k T-Shirts



## buckythefly

Alright, this is a pretty simple topic, If you could have a T-shirt that said anything 40k related on it. What would you make?

Good ideas get turned into reality via those nifty t-shirt transfers and a bit of elbow grease!

Mine would of course be "I enjoy long Waaaghs on the beach"


----------



## unxpekted22

I think mine would have to be a dreadnought with one of intense, precise statements to their enemies.

Or anything that had Black Templars on it, like their chapter symbol with the dark figure of an initiate crusader behind it with his eyes all bright red and ready to KILL.


----------



## Vanchet

"Failed Ld Test *BLAM* Summery Execution- (back) Ld test past"


----------



## Kale Hellas

the angry marine symbol followed by "always angry all the time"


----------



## Sethis

This. (Plus a few words to make this post legal)


----------



## tu_shan82

I always thought that this propaganda poster would look awesome on a T-shirt.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

"Varrius thanks the Emperor for keeping his chair warm."


----------



## KingOfCheese

An Ork one...

*'Ead goes 'ere (with arrow pointing up)
Armz go 'ere (with arrows pointing sideways)
Now ur ready to kill sum 'umies*

A Slaanesh one...

*Raping people and doing coke makes my god happy.*


----------



## Arcane

Actually the other day I said this at a tourney, everyone broke out laughing. 

*Cover save's a bitch, welcome to 5th.*


----------



## Cyklown

I had one that was actually clever a moment ago, and then someone started talking to me. Apparently it was my job to help them or something. Now I've lost it.

My less awesome idea was just to have a picture of a smurf on the front with "And They Shall Know No Fear" underneath, and then pictures of the incredibly shafted races on the back with "And They Shall Know No New Models" on the back.

I mean, for nonplayers it's exposure to SMs, who are clearlymost apealing starting army (unless you're some sort of wuss who says "ooh! a noble, doomed race! Armour made out of paper towels? Gimme!". But those people are _crazy_), and for the actual 40k players, the back is the whole point.


----------



## commisarsam

*Wow.. great question.*

I would probably have some sayings like my favorite.
"Only in death does duty end"
with a wrecked body strewn battlefield in the background.
Or Maybe a path of destruction left in the wake of a Dreadnought.
The possibilities are limitless...


----------



## Tau22

I'd just love an image of a Thousand Sons marine and under it, in gold:

* It's time for change. Any objections? *


----------



## buckythefly

Awesome guys. I for some reason thought of a shirt thats black, with red print mis-aligned all over the front of it " 'Ere We Go! 'Ere We Go! 'Ere We Go! 'Ere We Go! 'Ere We Go!" all the way down the front and at the very bottom "WAAAAAAAGH!"


----------



## Tau22

Yeh, an orky 'un wud be da bezd!
Maybe something like... 'Gork or Mork. Both fight, so wez dun't care.'


----------



## Vanchet

Ooo I got on
A pic of a officer looking really scared as a dark outline of a commissar is behind him and on the back of the shirt-2 dice on double 6 XDD


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

"Khorne. To Hell with Anger Therapy"

Or a big Inquisitorial 'I,' and underneath:
"Orbital Strikes. Do you really need a reason?"


----------



## MidnightSun

A picture of a Gauss Blaster-wielding Necron with 'Stripping since the dawn of time' written underneath it.

Midnight


----------



## MyI)arkness

hm i guess an obliterator that looks as badass as it gets, with all the guns and massive powerfist with chainswords supplementing it, and undernearth or somewhere written "need i say more" or "this virus needs steel wall, not medicine against it" smth like that ;D


----------



## Warlock in Training

I have a picture in head as 2 warbosses staring down at there waist and are arguing with eachother about who has the bigger Waaaagh...


----------



## Varakir

I want a picture of an SM flamer in a glass case, with 'break in case of heresy' underneath.


----------



## Tau22

@ Varakir: That sounds absolutely awesome!

Hmmm... let's try something simple, like a whole bunch of Tyranids and under them: *You're officially nom'd*


----------



## Blue Liger

Slaneesh, who's your daddy? With probably just the Slaneesh Symbol

OR

Dark Eldar - Rape in Space

OR

Orkz - My Waaaaghs bigger than your Waaaagh

OR

Tau - For Communism....err I mean the Greater Good


----------



## Pssyche

In the late eighties I had a T-shirt that had an Imperial Eagle on it and ,below it, it said "Though I take your life, I promise you the stars". I loved that one.


----------



## KingOfCheese

How about...

*This body of biomass is property of the Hive Fleet post invasion.* _- The Great Devourer_


----------

